# REO Daily Pit Stop



## Rob Fisher

Daily Pit Stop for a REO.

Two sections of bog roll...



Left one for cap and for the dirty wick. Right hand side clean section. Remove wick.


Dry Burn Coil.



Blow on the coil as you dry burn to get any bits off.


Have new wick ready.


Change batteries!


Empty the remants of juice from the tube, refill the bottle and replace.



Almost there! 



Fresh Wick!


Ready to rock and roll!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex

Wick 'n Roll

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I usually rinse with cold water in between dry burns to get gunk off the coil. Just a small stream from the tap so I don't get any on the mod. Other than that, about the same procedure

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome step by step guide @Rob Fisher 
So easy

But may i ask why you remove the remnants in the feedtube?
Is that for a flavour change?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome step by step guide @Rob Fisher
> So easy
> 
> But may i ask why you remove the remnants in the feedtube?
> Is that for a flavour change?



I just figure that little bit of juice has been heated a few times and plus it leaks out anyway so I tell myself it's good to lose those few drops. I guess I could do a faster bottle change and not lose the drops but I'm a creature of habit and have done that always... 

PS I *NEVER *do a juice change in my Squonkers... the only juice they ever see is Tropical Ice and in the one CeeCee MilkyWay... the one exception is I'm busy testing a new juice still in the planning stage in my DNA40 Italian Box mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## puffon

Looks good!
I noticed your Cyclone has Philips head screws.
I bought a used Cyclone that uses very tiny grub screws.
I'd like to change them out to Philips head.
Do you know what size they are?
Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher

puffon said:


> Looks good!
> I noticed your Cyclone has Philips head screws.
> I bought a used Cyclone that uses very tiny grub screws.
> I'd like to change them out to Philips head.
> Do you know what size they are?
> Thanks!



I don't I'm afraid... this is a Cyclone I bought second hand from the USA and the chap changed them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop done... Avril ready for the day! This will be my main device for the day.



On either side of Avril we have today's backups! Tropical Ice and XXX it is!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

My pit stop was not vaping related, but involved re soldering all the wires to the subwoofer that our puppy decided to munch on. So anyway.. the job is done now, and hopefully puppy proof.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Alex said:


> My pit stop was not vaping related, but involved re soldering all the wires to the subwoofer that our puppy decided to munch on. So anyway.. the job is done now, and hopefully puppy proof.


Did he at least hit the base Doom doom. Puppy base yeah doom .  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen

Pit stop done and ready for a day out with the dogs tomorrow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY

sheesh these devices look so cool, i'm going to google these things to see how they work.


----------



## Christos

NewOobY said:


> sheesh these devices look so cool, i'm going to google these things to see how they work.


There is a thread called Reo the basics under Reoville on the hardware section of the forum. 

Basically the same as a dripper except your atty has a hole drilled through the 510 connector that alows you to saturate the wick by squeezing a bottle instead of opening the atty and dripping.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY

A


Christos said:


> There is a thread called Reo the basics under Reoville on the hardware section of the forum.
> 
> Basically the same as a dripper except your atty has a hole drilled through the 510 connector that alows you to saturate the wick by squeezing a bottle instead of opening the atty and dripping.



Awesome thanks bro , sounds nice n easy - will investigate further. Flip this forum is going to be the death of my wallet, but to the benefit of my mouth and lungs

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Christos

NewOobY said:


> A
> 
> 
> Awesome thanks bro , sounds nice n easy - will investigate further. Flip this forum is going to be the death of my wallet, but to the benefit of my mouth and lungs


Welcome to the vape life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Pit Stop for Avril... out with the sanding pad as well! Now to rebuild some of my other Squonker Coils... 0,8Ω Micro Coils work for me nowadays! Have to redo all my old coils that were between 1Ω and 1,4Ω

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

Alexandra fresh from a nice bubble bath



Manta fresh coil and wick




All greased up, fresh battery and juiced up 



Oh and @hands amazing talent

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

Great system if you feel the need, but I roll with the flow in a different way. None of my Reos get used every single day, and none automatically get daily pit stops as outlined above. Seldom do any get similar tri weekly, biweekly or even weekly either except those running NET's. Part of that is each running a dedicated atty and dedicated joose all the time, but mostly it's about the numbers. When you have enough Reos many of them may not get vaped at all for days or even weeks. So the daily with my in use Reos on a given day is just refilling bottles and changing batts with an occasional wick change in those running pulled and rolled cotton (the RxW builds are good to go for up to many months with just an occasional dry burn). With an up to 30ml-35ml per day/night joose usage that can be several refills/batt changes per to a lot of each per when mostly running the mini's.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> up to 30ml-35ml per day/night joose usage



Let that sink in, people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow, that's the most of heard of anyone consuming juice per day.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Working REO's Pit Stop Time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK gone through hot water clean and light sanding for some... now for some Deoxit Gold... maybe a new Italian Bottle for Brooklyn the Green REO... and maybe a new coil or two... and then rayon wick all round!  Playing with REO's is my favourite vape pastime!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and a new fire button for Brooklyn... we certainly cannot have a standard button for a REO... and seeing Brooklyn will be the one that will go fishing she will get the Bass Club Logo button!  Thanks to @hands for engraving this one for me ages ago!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Girls are all sparkling clean and ready to face the world again!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OK gone through hot water clean and light sanding for some... now for some Deoxit Gold... maybe a new Italian Bottle for Brooklyn the Green REO... and maybe a new coil or two... and then rayon wick all round!  Playing with REO's is my favourite vape pastime!
> View attachment 48595



@Rob Fisher I think I know why you like playing with Reos
Its because when they are laid out like that in that picture, they resemble the cards on your poker machine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I think I know why you like playing with Reos
> Its because when they are laid out like that in that picture, they resemble the cards on your poker machine!



No argument there Hi Ho! And I may just visit the Casino tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument there Hi Ho! And I may just visit the Casino tomorrow!



Rob has the Target tank ever accompanied you to the casino?
If not, we need a photo of it with no less than four of a kind!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob has the Target tank ever accompanied you to the casino?
> If not, we need a photo of it with no less than four of a kind!!



It has not.... but one will be accompanying me to day! That is indeed the plan Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow i just Scotch Pad rubbed my Reo for the first Time 

Cant believe how well it works. Looks new.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ernest

rogue zombie said:


> Wow i just Scotch Pad rubbed my Reo for the first Time
> 
> Cant believe how well it works. Looks new.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Photos?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ernest said:


> Photos?



I don't have a decent camera on me, my S6 is in for repairs again.

Off the iPad

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ernest

rogue zombie said:


> I don't have a decent camera on me, my S6 is in for repairs again.
> 
> Off the iPad
> View attachment 49916


 I thought you mentioned "decent camera" and "S6" in the same sentence?  Just kidding. It looks good, I must do mine as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ernest said:


> I thought you mentioned "decent camera" and "S6" in the same sentence?  Just kidding. It looks good, I must do mine as well.



Lol...

Unfortutely iPad wasn't made for photos. I'm stunned how well it turned out.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I don't have a decent camera on me, my S6 is in for repairs again.
> 
> Off the iPad
> 
> View attachment 49917


Looks great - like a satin finish.
Reo now doing duty again? 
Are you liking the Hastur?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Looks great - like a satin finish.
> Reo now doing duty again?
> Are you liking the Hastur?



Yes thankfully after a few months, she's back. I needed to replace wife's mod... But a whole set of batteries, new charger etc. so I had to be patient.

The Hastur is a DLH dream. Flavour galore, but modest clouds with the 0.5 duals. It is giving me the best experience I've had with the Reo.
It stays completely dry. doesn't even leak out the air holes because of the inner sleeve and spiraling airflow design.

Only thing is the hole is raised off the floor, so drainage isn't great. I don't oversquonk though, so its not effecting me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Here's a tip for someone.

Sacrifice an old T-Shirt - place it on a hard flat surface - stretch it out between to fingers - shake up some brasso and pour some on the shirt - grab hold of anything aluminum - push down hard, and move back and forth on the T-shirt. You won't believe how it polishes things to a mirror finish with almost no effort.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> Here's a tip for someone.
> 
> Sacrifice an old T-Shirt - place it on a hard flat surface - stretch it out between to fingers - shake up some brasso and pour some on the shirt - grab hold of anything aluminum - push down hard, and move back and forth on the T-shirt. You won't believe how it polishes things to a mirror finish with almost no effort.


Oh really. Nice

If my Metallic black door doesnt turn out well. Ill strip it and do this.

Thank you

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> Yes thankfully after a few months, she's back. I needed to replace wife's mod... But a whole set of batteries, new charger etc. so I had to be patient.
> 
> The Hastur is a DLH dream. Flavour galore, but modest clouds with the 0.5 duals. It is giving me the best experience I've had with the Reo.
> It stays completely dry. doesn't even leak out the air holes because of the inner sleeve and spiraling airflow design.
> 
> Only thing is the hole is raised off the floor, so drainage isn't great. I don't oversquonk though, so its not effecting me.



I like the Hastur. Very unique air flow design. Who modded the atty? Catfish?

If leakage is an issue for you, I could recommend a few atties that are nigh leakproof.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I like the Hastur. Very unique air flow design. Who modded the atty? Catfish?
> 
> If leakage is an issue for you, I could recommend a few atties that are nigh leakproof.



No this is V2, so it came with the BF pin.

No leaking whatsoever on this one, thankfully


----------



## rogue zombie

But of coarse I would be interested to know which are your few favourite DLH attys  

@Papa_Lazarou


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> But of coarse I would be interested to know which are your few favourite DLH attys
> 
> @Papa_Lazarou



Well...

If no leaking is a priority for you, some good DLH atties are:

* Velocity (biggest air)
* NaRDA (best flavour)
* Manta (good flavour, little less air)
* Rogue (flavour is pretty good)
* Nipple (very good flavour, surprisingly leak resistant for a side-air atty)

Honourable mention goes to the Nuppin' and OL16 - both are outstanding flavour atties that you can DLH, but you need to manage the leaking a bit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well...
> 
> If no leaking is a priority for you, some good DLH atties are:
> 
> * Velocity (biggest air)
> * NaRDA (best flavour)
> * Manta (good flavour, little less air)
> * Rogue (flavour is pretty good)
> * Nipple (very good flavour, surprisingly leak resistant for a side-air atty)
> 
> Honourable mention goes to the Nuppin' and OL16 - both are outstanding flavour atties that you can DLH, but you need to manage the leaking a bit.


Id love a Nuppin. Ive had a puff on @Silver's one and loved it!

if im not mistaken, they are no longer made though :/

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> if im not mistaken, they are no longer made though :/



Sadly, this is true. The manufacturer (pdib on ECF) did two runs which both sold out.

They can be had in classies, but I gather supply in SA is thin. One chap in here bought a whole mod (a REO, so he's a winner on the deal) just to get the Nup' it went with.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well...
> 
> If no leaking is a priority for you, some good DLH atties are:
> 
> * Velocity (biggest air)
> * NaRDA (best flavour)
> * Manta (good flavour, little less air)
> * Rogue (flavour is pretty good)
> * Nipple (very good flavour, surprisingly leak resistant for a side-air atty)
> 
> Honourable mention goes to the Nuppin' and OL16 - both are outstanding flavour atties that you can DLH, but you need to manage the leaking a bit.



I find with a scottish roll wicking technique, leaking issues are almost never an issue anymore. It's really transformed all my drippers into mini tanks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Alex said:


> I find with a scottish roll wicking technique, leaking issues are almost never an issue anymore. It's really transformed all my drippers into mini tanks.



I agree - it's a super wicking technique and alleviates much of the problem. Leaking from oversquonking, however, is still possible, particularly with low air hole atties like the Stumpy and bottom air atties like the Freakshow mini.

If oversquonking is not a factor in your vape, though, the roll takes care of pretty much all of the in-pocket leakage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

If you get the hang of squonking down, any atty *should* work without much leaking.

The "cleanest" vaping experience for me has been the Reo. Not a tank, dripping from top etc. My Reo is always dry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> If you get the hang of squonking down, any atty *should* work without much leaking.
> 
> The "cleanest" vaping experience for me has been the Reo. Not a tank, dripping from top etc. My Reo is always dry.



Cool. So, if leaking isn't of primary concern, I'd add the following to the above list...

* Pancake (trippy build deck)
* Mephisto (huge post holes allowing even the beefiest dual claptons)
* Velocity (regular or mini)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Cool. So, if leaking isn't of primary concern, I'd add the following to the above list...
> 
> * Pancake (trippy build deck)
> * Mephisto (huge post holes allowing even the beefiest dual claptons)
> * Velocity (regular or mini)


Mephisto looks interesting!
Thank you, I will note that.

I do LOVE the Velo Mini. Its all i use to drip (from top).


Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Alex said:


> I find with a scottish roll wicking technique, leaking issues are almost never an issue anymore. It's really transformed all my drippers into mini tanks.


The Scottish Roll is intense. Holds almost too much juice. I always want to drip a new one and have to toot toot toot toot toot to get the cotton ready.


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a few weeks in my hand and travelling to and from Kimberley the P67 was in need of a loving Pit Stop... so the fine sanding sponges came out and some attention was paid to the P67. All the marks and stains from the hands are gone and she is all shiny and I'm sure even vapes better... just like a clean car drives better!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taking pics of the stab wood REO's I realised the other needed some attention so the metal REO's got a cleaning! And the sun finally emerged after days and days of overcast and rain...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Taking pics of the stab wood REO's I realised the other needed some attention so the metal REO's got a cleaning! And the sun finally emerged after days and days of overcast and rain...
> View attachment 75424
> View attachment 75425
> View attachment 75426
> View attachment 75427


I love the additional flavour my mind adds to a vape when I've given the device a good clean!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

